# Préjugés



## NounouNat2 (17 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes,
Quels sont les préjugés ou petites phrases assassines auxquels vous avez eu droit sur notre métier ?
Je commence, un jour chez la coiffeuse, l'employée qui me coiffait, parlait à sa collègue et lui conseillait la MAM pour accueillir son bébé en lui disant qu'au moins elle aurait la certitude que son enfant dormirait dans des draps propres, puis me demande ce que je fais dans la vie, je lui répond Assistante Maternelle, mais rassurez-vous les enfants ne dorment pas dans des draps sales. Je ne vous raconte pas le malaise de la coiffeuse😁

Un papa, me demande si je suis payée pendant la sieste des petits parce que dixit, vous ne faîtes rien quand ils dorment...

A vos plumes !


----------



## Ariv42 (17 Octobre 2022)

Un jourun papa est arrivé 3/4 d'heure en avance le matin et je faisais le ménage dans mes chambres (1er accueilli)
Il m'a dit "d'habitude vous êtes là à attendre " (et ne rien faire bien sûr ) ça il l'a pas dit mais penser si fort...
Bonne journée


----------



## NounouNam (17 Octobre 2022)

Quand je dis être assmat, le truc qui revient le plus souvent, c est cool, tu peux regarder des séries toutes la journée et au moins tu peux faire ton ménage tranquille...


----------



## Catie6432 (17 Octobre 2022)

Moi ce que j'aime c'est voir ma tête des parents que je reçois pour un éventuel accueil et qui parfois semblent penser que forcément les ass mats ont un faible niveau d'études. Alors ceux là ils se décomposent lorsque je leur dis mine de rien, comme ça en passant que je suis licenciée en Droit. Souvent plus ou autant qu'eux ! 
Ou alors "Choubidou, il pleure parfois chez vous ?". Et alors je réponds "oui bien sûr. Pourquoi, chez vous il ne pleure jamais ?!" 
Mais ce que j'entends le plus souvent c'est : "Et bien ! Tu es bien payée et pas de
 frais pour aller travailler !" . 
Et là je réponds : "pourquoi tu ne changes pas de métier ? Deviens ass mat !" 
"Heu ... Ben non en fait !"


----------



## assmatzam (17 Octobre 2022)

Ohlala je crois qu'on pourrait écrire un roman 
Il y eut tellement de phrases incongrues en 14 ans que je n'aurais pas assez de mes 10 doigts 

Celle qui m'a le plus fait rigolé de bon matin à 7H00

Un papa a qui je donne le décompte "approximatif" en décembre du montant max qu'ils me devront pour les CP en juin car la maman voulait savoir combien elle devrait mettre de coté chaque mois en prévision
Il ouvre le document et la il me fixe sans bouger
Je lui demande si il y a un problème ?
Il me demande si c'est une blague

Bah non pourquoi ce serait une blague
C'est le décompte que votre femme m'a demandé de lui préparer 

Papa : 1000 euros il faut que je vous donne ???
Et en plus il faut que je vous verse votre salaire ???

Moi : Bah oui mon salaire et en plus en juinil y aura le montant de mes cp acquis sur 1 an monsieur
Et la il s'assoit par terre et me fait le mec qui va avoir un malaise

Je me suis éclatée de rire et je lui ai dit que l'école du cirque c'était pas ici que ca se passait 
Qu'il aurait du faire carrière dans le cinéma

Il sait relevé et m'a dit 
Ah mince ça marche pas je croyais que vous auriez eut pitié de moi
Vous vous rendez compte qu'à cause de vous mes enfants n'auront rien a noel

Je lui ai répondu que toute façon ses enfants ne croyait plus au père noël
Mais que moi j'y croyais encore donc si il voulait il pouvait me faire un cadeau 

Il est parti en me disant 
Vous aurez ma peau nounou vous aurez ma peau........

Quand j'ai raconté tout ca à sa femme le soir meme elle était hyper génée


----------



## Cha 72 (17 Octobre 2022)

Moi j’adore quand on me répond «Bonne journée, amusez vous bien » quand je dis « bon courage! »
Comme si, moi, je foutais rien de ma journée à part me marrer… 🤦🏻‍♀️


----------



## B29 (17 Octobre 2022)

J'ai un papa qui était venu avec sa femme pour un premier entretien. Il me dit " c'est super propre chez vous.  Ben oui, je fais le ménage comme tout le monde. 
Ils m'ont finalement choisi pour garder leur enfant😊


----------



## poussin56 (17 Octobre 2022)

*a un entretien, une maman m'a demandée si je pouvais lui faire du repassage pendant la sieste de son petit car ell n'allait pas me payer a attendre qu'il se reveille!!!!*


----------



## Catie6432 (17 Octobre 2022)

Enfin mon pouce ne veut pas dire super ! Mais plutôt quel culot !


----------



## Pity (17 Octobre 2022)

Euh...2500€/mois
Tout ça pour "torcher" les gosses !
C'est vraiment cher payé...dixit mon beau frère 😱

Moi...oui !
52h/ semaine au minimum
7 semaines de vacances
La profession recrute un Max ! Tu veux des renseignements ??

Ma sœur était outrée de son comportement et il s'est fait tout petit

Lors d'un entretien..
Ah ! Bon ?
Vous avez le droit à des congés payés et en plus vous les fixez ? On ne peut les imposer ?
...je savais déjà que je ne voulais pas travailler avec eux !

Un autre...
Je suis prof ...je ne vous paierai pas pendant les vacances scolaires de juillet et août
Je lui prouve qu'elle n'a pas le choix, madame n'était pas contente !
Soit disant que sa sœur était ass mat dans une autre commune et que je n'avait pas le choix (c'était en 2005)
Je me suis levée, ouvert ma porte d'entrée et au revoir madame puisse que vous ne voulez rien entendre et faites garder votre enfant par votre sœur !!


----------



## Chantou1 (17 Octobre 2022)

C’est vrai que les parents sont surpris lorsque l’on dit que l’on est AM depuis x  années et qu’avant on faisait tel métier.

Ils sont bouche bée... satisfaction malgré tout intérieure 😂


----------



## nanny mcfee (17 Octobre 2022)

j'adore les remarques sur les siestes lol  moi dans mes débuts, une maman m'avait dit <<ah bon? vous êtes payé? moi je suis pas payé pour gardé mon bébé>> j'avais envie de lui dire <<ben fallait pas écarté vos jambes>>

et là en septembre une maman me dit <<comment vous faites pour avoir des murs aussi blanc?>> je lui ai dis (cette fois) que je n'achetais que de la peinture blanche aux enfants .


----------



## Orlhad (17 Octobre 2022)

Réflexion d'un conseiller immobilier quand je lui dit que je travaille dans une MAM ( précision : je suis un homme ) : c'est vous le directeur ?


----------



## liline17 (17 Octobre 2022)

c'est curieux, je n'ai pas d'anecdote comme ça à raconter, peut être que lorsque je parle de mon métier, je le fais avec assez d'enthousiasme pour leur couper l'envie de critiquer.
Souvent, quand je me promène, les gens sont admiratifs de voir 4 enfants sages, ils me disent que c'est du boulot 4 enfants, je leur répond que quand on sait y faire, on obtient leur coopération et que ce n'est pas difficile dans ce cas


----------



## liline17 (17 Octobre 2022)

Orlahd, je ne suis pas surprise, il y a quelques années, travaillant en couple, j'ai mis une annonce sur un site d'annonce très connu, et on m'a refusé la rubrique "prestation de service", celui où vont les AM, je n'y ai eu le droit que lorsque j'ai retiré la notion de couple, avec un homme; je devais aller dans la rubrique "emploi"
Je leur ai écris pour leur dire que c'était rétrograde de faire ça quand on est une start up, ils m'on répondu que je n'avais pas à me plaindre puisque mon annonce était finalement passée (oui, mais en enlevant l'homme)


----------



## abelia (17 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,  quelque de ma famille... C'est bien toi tu peux faire la sieste !!


----------



## papillon (17 Octobre 2022)

bonsoir,

pas eu pour ma part de phrases désobligeantes.. par contre, beaucoup m'ont dit qu'ils ne pourraient pas faire ce que je fais..


----------



## stephy2 (17 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, 
Alors j ai eu aussi si  j'etais payé pendant les siestes. Et aussi au début, une maman m a dit en fait je vous paye pour jouer avec mes enfants! C etait sur le ton de la rigolade mais bon...


----------



## assmatzam (17 Octobre 2022)

Un jour j'ai eu un entretien avec des parents supers sympa 
Un couple de trentenaire 1er enfant 

On discute du contrat 
Je n'entends quasiment pas le papa mais je le vois qu'il observe tout mon intérieur 

et vient le moment où je fais visiter mon appartement 
Toute les 2 minutes j'avais le droit de la part du papa à 
Combien de mètres carré cette pièce ? 
Vous êtes double exposition ? 
Je ne vois pas de radiateur, vous avez le chauffage au sol ? 
C'est du double vitrage ? 
L'espace est très bien optimisé 

On retourne dans le salon et la maman me dit
Écoutez pour nous c'est parfait on veut vraiment travailler avec vous 

Je lui dit que c'est aussi OK pour moi 
Et la maman me demande si je veux qu'elle me communique leurs professions respectives 

Et là le fou rire me prend et je lui dit que non ça ne m'intéresse pas que c'est de l'ordre du privé 
Mais que je sais à coup sûr la profession de papa

Maman surprise 😲 
Ah oui ???? 
Je mettrais ma main à couper qu'il est agent immobilier 

BINGO...... 
il tient l'agence Stéphane plaza juste à côté de chez moi 

En repartant je lui ai dit que je ne vendai pas mon appartement 
Il a rigoler


----------



## assmatzam (17 Octobre 2022)

Et j'ai travaillé avec eux durant 3 ans
Leur fille vient de rentrer au CE1 et on se voit toujours maman est devenue une vraie amie avec les années 
Ma fille qui est dans l'immobilier à même travailler pour le papa durant 1 an


----------



## pommedamour26 (17 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour 
Des parents viennent en entretien j’avais un petit chien a ce moment là il était dehors le temps de l’entretien et le père me dit ça sent bon chez vous et c’est propre 
Je lui dis ben oui vous savez qd on accueille des enfants c’est mieux Lol et là il m’avoue qu’il n’a pas pris son traitement pour l’allergie pour voir si ma maison était propre car j’avais un chien 
C’était un test .. j’ai été un peu surprise mais bon j’ai eu le contrat et pas eu de soucis avec eux


----------



## LadyA. (17 Octobre 2022)

Je n'ai jamais eu la moindre remarque désobligeante,  au contraire...
En même temps, y a pas intérêt 😁


----------



## angèle1982 (17 Octobre 2022)

La mère qui me demandait si c'est tout ce que j'avais comme pièces ??? je n'ai pas attendu sa réponse je lui ai dit que çà n'allait pas le faire ... quand j'avais mes 3 petits du même âge j'avais plutôt droit à des compliments comme quoi c'était du travail !!! ceux qui sont fixés sur le jardin ... bref !


----------



## Ladrine 10 (17 Octobre 2022)

A bon 5 semaines de vacances mais vous travailler à la maison
Ou 
En plus vous payer pas d'impôts
J'ai eu aussi vous avez une profession libérale
A oui j'oubliais l'été on a le temps de bronzé 
Et le coût du matin aller amusé vous bien 😲 alors qu'il hurle depuis qu'il est levée
Et une réflexion un jour d'une petite de 7ans 
Je lui demande de descendre de la banquette
Elle me répond non et je fais ce que je veux parce que c'est mes parents qui te paie 😱
Comment vous dire qu'elle est pas remonter sur la banquette de si tôt


----------



## stephy2 (18 Octobre 2022)

Alors encore hier soir en parlant à la maman et en lui disant que je ne pouvais pas remplacer les jours d absence pendant les vacances scolaires (alors que je ne l ai pas)! Me répond très surprise "ah pourquoi cela vous intéresse pas?". Lui répond si vous me la donner ça sera des heures complémentaires donc oui là ça m intesresse. Mais pas relevé  comme par hasard!


----------



## Chantou1 (18 Octobre 2022)

@stephy2 

Pourquoi cette petite de 7 ans ne va pas au centre aéré ou à la garderie ? Ce n’est pas adapté avec des bébés. J’ai eu une enfant jusqu’à 6 ans, et grâce à aucune aide à l'époque dès les 6 ans, ça s’est arrêté dès ses 6 ans.

 De + elle prend une place non ?


----------



## nounoucat1 (18 Octobre 2022)

Stephy le plus simple ne plus parler de ces heures d'absence. *dans notre travail il n'y a pas l'option TROC.*


----------



## Ninou 54 (18 Octobre 2022)

Moi après mon mois de vacances d'été quand j ai donné la feuille de frais a la maman elle m a dit "je ne comprend pas il faut que je te paye tu n a pas travaillé ? Je lui ai demandé si elle était payé pendant ses vacances , elle m a répondu oui et moi je lui ai dit moi aussi.
Ils ont du mal a comprendre le système de la mensualisation.😂


----------



## Ninou 54 (18 Octobre 2022)

Moi après mon mois de vacances d'été quand j ai donné la feuille de frais a la maman elle m a dit "je ne comprend pas il faut que je te paye tu n a pas travaillé ? Je lui ai demandé si elle était payé pendant ses vacances , elle m a répondu oui et moi je lui ai dit moi aussi.
Ils ont du mal a comprendre le système de la mensualisation.😂


----------



## Ladrine 10 (18 Octobre 2022)

Petite de 7ans encore présente parce que la petite sœur aussi
Donc pas d URSAFF a payé
Et que maman infirmière et que  soir mercredi et vacances scolaires+ pas de famille proche pour au cas où 
Donc pas si petit contrat que ça 
J'ai toujours 3 temps plein et je garde toujours une place de dépannage ou petit contrat
Ça me va très bien


----------



## Syl32 (18 Octobre 2022)

Moi, pendant un entretien. Déjà première impression mauvaise avec la maman. Elle arrive avec une attitude de "c'est moi le patron" et une liste écrite de questions préparées. Il y a eu plusieurs alertes, notamment lorsqu'elle a demandé si je fournissais les repas parce qu'elle n'a pas le temps de s'en occuper (hic !!) et l'apothéose : "vous gardez les enfants lorsque vous êtes malade ?". Non mais pour qui nous prend-t-on ? Je savais déjà que je ne voulais pas travailler avec cette personne alors je lui ai répondu "Vous savez, je suis un être humain et je tombe malade comme tout le monde alors au fond de mon lit avec 40 de fièvre je ne vais pas m'occuper de votre enfant mais plutôt de me soigner !".


----------



## angèle1982 (18 Octobre 2022)

Ninou vous connaissez bien vos PE ? car le vouvoiement est le mieux qd cela est possible !!! et oui il faut bien expliquer la mensualisation aux PE !!!


----------



## Dodo95 (18 Octobre 2022)

Alors j’ai une anecdote concernant ma cousine qui est également AM 
Elle accueillait une fraterie de 3 enfants. Elle demande aux enfants de ranger un peu quand la plus grande lui a dit : 
« tu es payée pour ranger les jouets, c’est ton travaille »
Quand le papa est venu récupérer les enfants, elle lui a dit se qu’elle pensait et surtout l’a menacé de démissionner !
Le papa s’est excusé. Mais elle était écœurée du manque de considération !!!


----------



## Ladrine 10 (18 Octobre 2022)

Le problème c'est que si les enfants nous parlent comme ça
C'est qu'ils l'ont forcément entendu dans la bouche des parents
C'est sa qui est navrant et on le voit également a l'école et dans leur comportement plus grand


----------



## Tata50 (18 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour 
Moi j ai eu : ça va tu les mets devant la télé et t es tranquille !  A voir ma tête il m a répondu je plaisante. Mais bien sûr !


----------



## Dodo95 (18 Octobre 2022)

@Ladrine 10 
Mais tout à fait, c’est parce que la plus grande avait entendu ses parents et du coup elle s’était permise de le dire.
Ma cousine était écœurée mais elle ne sait pas gêner pour, justement, le dire au papa. Il ne savait plus où se mettre!!!! 
Et a même dit que sa fille avait mal compris 😰 bref il ramait… quel honte


----------



## poussin56 (18 Octobre 2022)

*moi j'en ai une qui m'a demandée si je pouvais lui laver et sècher les couches lavables de son fils car elle ne s'en sortait plus ....

une autre m'a demandée de lui prouver que c'etait bien du bio ( côté légumes) que je donnais aux repas des petits, comment dire, mon jardin déborde de légumes, mais je n'ai pas le label bio ...*


----------

